# Pat Summitt Talks Imus, National Championship



## ChrisYandek (Jan 15, 2005)

Hey guys. Hope you've been well. 

One week after the Tennessee Lady Volunteers won the National Championship in college basketball, head coach Pat Summitt stopped by to talk with me and reflect on it. Summitt also gave her thoughts on the disgraceful comments made by radio host Don Imus towards the Rutgers basketball team. Summitt's team faced Rutgers in the finals. The interview also discussed the attention around Candace Parker going professional.

You can read and listen to the interview at the link below

http://www.thesportsinterview.com/patsummitt.htm


----------

